# Please Help!! Newly spayed kitty VERY angry!!!



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

Hello,
I wrote earlier about my special little girl, Nyla who just loved to spray everywhere. I just had her and her sister China (from the same litter) spayed Tues. China is back to normal, in fact more loving than ever. Nyla on the other hand.. Has turned Evil :twisted: I know she must still be in pain, but she is growling and hissing like never before. She sounds like a mini lion!! She will be sitting with me purring and suddenly start her deep growl and hiss. If she even sees her sister......she goes wild!! More threatning noises. And more hissing at me. Nyla has NEVER EVER hissed at me. We are very close, in fact she tries to nurse from me any chance she gets (arpit stomach, chest you name it)  They have always gotten along very well, so China is confused. I don't know how much it has to do with smell because if Nyla walks by China and doesn't see her, all is well. If she sees her :x 
Anyone experience this? How did you handle it? How long before there is peace and harmony back in my household?


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

My girls took a week to settle again.  All is well now.

Lisa


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

They smell different to each other Some adjust easier than others. You might rub a little vanilla on each of them. It will mask the vet smell.
The tom I recently had fixed took almost two weeks to stop being mad at me. He would growl and hiss. Now he is more loving that he was before and that is a lot.


----------



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

That's good to know things went back to normal. I have to admit last night I was crying because I was so upset how Nyla was acting. She had me cornered and was hissing at me. I kept imagining all these horrible things, like that she never be normal again. My mom had cat when I was child, and if you even walked by her she would hiss and try to claw you. I was scared to death of her!! I was imagining that Nyla would be the same way and I might have to find her a new home. I certainly hope things go back to normal


----------



## kgsavoie (May 25, 2005)

*pain*

Pain might be the cause of her personality change TEMPORARILY. My cat has had five surgeries, and is always very cranky afterwards. He's a lover otherwise. If it doesn't improve, though, check with your vet for pain relief or to make sure she doesn't have an infection.
Best to you-- I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have put vanilla between their shoulder blades. In the meantime, I keep the girls seperated when I'm not home and at night. During the day, is it ok to have them in the same room? They stay out of each others way, But like I said, if Nyla sees China she starts hissing. If I get them used to seeing each other, will Nyla just eventually stop hissing at China? Or do I need to reintroduce them? they've been together their whole life. Sorry to bug, my husband called the vet and all they said was give it some time. I just want to do this right. I'm afraid to keep them seperated too much, then they truly will become strangers! :?


----------



## twinklestarsd (May 19, 2005)

Ragdoll-
That's true! If they did go back to normal, they would probably pop a stitch jumping and wrestling around with each other!


----------

